# Can Behlen's Rockhard Table Top Varnish be Sprayed?



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm very new to spraying and it doesn't mention spraying on the can so that's why I not sure. I have the thinner and was wondering if there's some reason it can't be sprayed.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are some discussions on the subject:
Yes:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?46188-Do-any-of-you-spray-Behlen-s-Rock-Hard-Varnish
http://www.craftkb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/woodworking/405/Spraying-Behlen-s-Rock-Hard-Table-Top-Varnish
http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4848

No:
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?84056-Behlen-Rock-Hard-Table-Top-Finish

From what I saw it looks like bubbles are the biggest problem with spraying.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the links….They are very helpful.
Angela


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm happy to help.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

After reading the links I decided to go ahead and spray it. I wouldn't have thinned it as much as 50% but one of the guys on the links recommended it. He tried 30% and it wasn't enough so he went back to 50%. I did it at 50% and it worked great. No problems but it does take 4 hours until stuff won't settle on it so you need a pretty clean environment.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad to see that it worked out for you.


----------

